# PCGH-Kits: Neues Modding- und Silent-Kit bei Caseking verfügbar [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Februar 2010)

*PCGH-Kits: Neues Modding- und Silent-Kit bei Caseking verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Kits: Neues Modding- und Silent-Kit bei Caseking verfügbar [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Kits: Neues Modding- und Silent-Kit bei Caseking verfügbar [Anzeige]


----------



## RUFNEX (7. Februar 2010)

*PCGH-Kits: Neues Modding- und Silent-Kit bei Caseking verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Finde die PCGH-Kits ne gute Sache! 
Ich würde mir allerdings wünschen, dass es für die Zukunft auch Kits mit den tollen BeQuiet Silent Wings PCGH Edition Lüftern geben könnte.

Mein Vorschlag: 
Ein für Wasserkühlungen abgestimmtes Kit. 
z.B. Als 360er-Variante mit:
- 3 weißen Silent Wings
- evtl. mit gesleevten 3-Pin Molex Kabelverlängerungen  (Wiederstände sind ja bereits beim Lüfter dabei)
- Shrouds
- oder ein Haltersystem für das externe befestigen der Radiators wären auch noch denkbar
- Blende oder Lüftergitter noch dazu
- und ne Dose Druckluft zum reinigen 

Sowas in der Art

Vielleicht is das ja ne Anregung für die Zukunft?


----------

